

Content Delivery Networks (CDN) - a comprehensive list of providers - mg1313
http://www.mytestbox.com/miscellaneous/content-delivery-networks-cdn-list/

======
vaksel
I wish that all these CDNs would list their prices on the sites so you can
actually compare them.

~~~
litewulf
I think its one of those "if you have to ask... you can't afford it" kind of
situations.

~~~
ntoshev
<http://www.simplecdn.com/> (from the list) seems substantially cheaper than
Amazon S3 if your bandwidth/storage ratio is high enough (actually typical for
serving web content). They also have price comparisons with other CDNs,
including Akamai and such whose pricing is not public:

<http://www.simplecdn.com/savings>

------
prakash
Dan Rayburn has a great blog talking about CDN's.:
<http://blog.streamingmedia.com>

------
wayne
So hard to know who to pick.. there's just not much info out there. Personally
I'm waiting for the Amazon CDN launch: [http://www.amazon.com/gp/html-forms-
controller/aws-content-d...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/html-forms-
controller/aws-content-delivery-service)

------
clb22
if you want to try google app engine as CDN, visit
www.digitalistic.com/2008/06/09/10-easy-steps-to-use-google-app-engine-as-
your-own-cdn/ great trick

